# sr 22???



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

ive been in the sr20 world for a while now and i ran into this guy the other day and he said something about a rwd sr22det engine has anyone heard or know anything about this?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

probably added a stroker kit to the sr20det.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

maybe but he was talkin like it was a stock engine


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

no stock sr22..... lots of 2.2l stroker kits though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

thats kinda what i thought but i just wanted a couple of opions thanz alot guys


----------

